# So yeah. Blimey. Pregnant.



## Sue Dunhym

After 13 months and lots of BFNs:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/DSCF2587-1.jpg

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Ley

congratulations!!


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

*Hi hun big congrats! 

You can now change your status from TTC to expecting  x*


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:happydance: Congratulations!!! :happydance:

Hope you have a healthy, happy 9 months! :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Boothh

congrats hun! good luck for the next 9months! xxx


----------



## moggymay

Yay - another clearblue wonders graduate! :dust:
:thumbup::happydance::cloud9::hugs::dust::yellow::cake::dance::awww::hug::yipee::friends::headspin:\\:D/=D&gt;

:wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## scorpiodragon

So happy for you love! Sticky sticky sticky glue!! xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

:yipee::yipee: Big Big Congrats!! xx

Your news gives me a glimmer of hope :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations :yipee:


----------



## ineedaseed

yay fab news, so pleased for you :yipee: xxx


----------



## BeanHope

Congrats on that bfp wonderful news.


----------



## Worrisome

OMG, Sue I remember you from ages ago, congrats hun.


----------



## embo216

Congratulations! :happydance: xxx


----------



## naads03

CONGRATS!!! 
Ive been so emotional lately I almost cried when I saw ur BFPs.


----------



## calm

So happy for you! I remember reading you in the past in the TTC section, so glad that you finally got the BFP you so deserve X


----------



## amazed

congrats hun x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Worrisome said:


> OMG, Sue I remember you from ages ago, congrats hun.

Yeah, it's taken a while :D

Thanks all.


----------



## luckyme225

big congrats!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## Missy86

Congrats


----------



## PreggyEggy

I'm new here, but I just wanted to say congratulations! :D


----------



## missy123

WOW im delighted to read this hun you sooooo deserve it!!! now you *can* go in2 first tri!!! happy and healthy 9 months to you and bean :happydance:


----------



## mrsbling

Congrats x


----------



## MissRamejkis

Congratulations sweetiepie, you deserve it !

Happy and healthy 9 months XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## trumpetbum

congrats.


----------



## Adelaide

huge congratulations!


----------



## cherryglitter

Congratulations hun! xxxx


----------



## hayzeb

YAY!!! Massive *C*O*N*G*R*A*T*S* :happydance::happydance:.


----------



## Tulip

Heeheee! Loving the ticker Fran! So excited for you.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Cheers mateys. :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aw lovely, enjoy every second. x


----------



## Caterpiller

HUGE congrats - happy and healthy 9 months to you


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Congrats - I remember seeing posts by you previously over in ttc - what wonderful news, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Piperette

Huge congrats, Fran. Nice to see you here. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
:flower:


----------



## sazza

Great news! Congrats x x x


----------



## modo

Fantastic news Fran!!!!! I am so happy for you :) You really deserve this hon :) I cant stop smiling for you!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey Modo and Piperette! I'm going to catch you up!

Rumours that I was in Mothercare today looking at cots are entirely founded :D


----------



## natasja32

Congratulations lovely! So happy for you!!:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> Rumours that I was in Mothercare today looking at cots are entirely founded :D

:happydance:


----------



## EternalRose

I have never been so happy to see a positive pregnancy test in my life!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Remember me?..:blush:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi Rose :D

Took me a while, didn't it? Look at you, nearly there!


----------



## EternalRose

I came and had a little check on you a few weeks back ( not that I am a stalker or anything :dohh:) and I have been secretly praying you get your BFP soon. Looks like someone really is up there after all, enjoy it hun :) x x


----------



## brillbride

congrats!!xx


----------



## Piperette

Sue Dunhym said:


> Hey Modo and Piperette! I'm going to catch you up!
> 
> Rumours that I was in Mothercare today looking at cots are entirely founded :D

And why shouldn't you? You have got every reason to.
:happydance:


----------



## nicholatmn

Oh wow! Congratulations!! :happydance: 

I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## modo

Piperette said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Hey Modo and Piperette! I'm going to catch you up!
> 
> Rumours that I was in Mothercare today looking at cots are entirely founded :D
> 
> And why shouldn't you? You have got every reason to.
> :happydance:Click to expand...

I second that! 

I really am so happy for you :hugs:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## laurietate25

A big congratulations from me 2!!! xx


----------



## buddysmomma

just wondering. That first clear blue test it has a 1-2.Does thismean you are inbetween 1 and 2 weeks??? I did one last nightand it just said pregnant. I found out friday at 11dpo and with a very very faint line. Just like urs actually. I did one thismorningand it was getting darker so that made me happy. Sorry my keys are sticking together.lol! Also how many days past O are you


----------



## Sue Dunhym

There are different types of clearblue tests. Some say how many weeks pregnant you are, some just say if you're pregnant or not. When I took the test I was 11DPO, today I am 13DPO.


----------



## maratobe

i have seen you around these boards since i first joined! i randomly clicked on this post and looked at you avatar and i was shocked!! this is fantastic news hun!!!
:happydance: congratulations!!!! :hugs:


----------



## HanKi x

Congrats!!!


----------



## My bump

Yay your turn at last!!!!

Enjoy xx


----------



## My bump

Yay your turn at last!!!!

Enjoy xx


----------



## aj11

congrats congrats congrats!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bumbleberry

congratulations, hope you have a H&H nine months x


----------



## AndysGirl09

*Congrats!!
Have a healthy 9 months hunny..how exciting!

*


----------



## mrs mcgrath

congrats


----------

